# Boa Constrictor Questions!



## Pyromanic (May 15, 2013)

*Hey guys, Pyro again! 
*Got a really nice new picture of my new Boa Constrictor, _Dante_, and a couple questions!






I've done a lot of research on how to care for snakes and although most of it was based on Ball Pythons which was the snake I'd intended to get, I did broaden by horizons and researched all different kinds of snakes, including Boa Constrictors, since one day I'd love to breed. Anyway, I've got all the basics down, enclosure, heating, humidity, etc. But I've got a couple questions regarding Common Boa Constrictors.

*1) Time and Length: *I know snakes continue to grow throughout their life, slowing down once they reach adult age, or there abouts. Dante's approximately 2 or 3 foot long at the moment (I can't get her out to measure her yet since she's settling) and is about one year old, how long do you think it will take her to reach her full size?

*2) Slowing the Growing: *I don't want to cause unnecessary harm to Dante for my own sake, when I bought her I was fully aware that she can reach between 7 - 14 foot and I know I will, regardless of time, end up with a large snake. (Medium by herp standards, but certainly large for a 5'6" adult like myself!) Is there any way to *safely *keep her growth rate steady? I've heard keeping her in the lower temperatures (90F for the hot spot and 82F for the cool) and feeding her once every 8 - 10 days will stop her growing at around 7' or at least slow her down (This information came from a Boa Constrictor care book that I got with her) although I don't know how big her parents were or anything, I'm fully aware that she might be one of those snakes that will reach about 14' or one that'll stop at 8' regardless. But, anyway. How can I "Slow her growth rate down" without damaging her health.

(Again, I don't want any trouble or nasty responses. I know she'll be a big snake, I bought her knowing I was buying a big snake, I don't want her to just stop growing for my sake, if I wanted something that'd reach 5' and stop I'd have got a Ball Python, I just want to know if I can slow it down).

*

Thankyou!

- Nick.
*


----------



## Pyromanic (May 15, 2013)

I'm not sure how to or why the pictures are still coming up as links, click to see one very, very pretty boa <3


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 15, 2013)

Mate, I don't claim to be an expert on anything especially exotics but I have kept both Common and Red Tails in a past life when I lived in the UK.
My commons were bought as hatchling's and made 5-6ft within 2 years without trying to grow them particularly fast. I only ever feed to a max of every 2 weeks after year one, and only ever fed them Mice, Rats or Chooks. (Whatever was available to a suitable size.
Temps I ran at 82-88 other than winter. 
Boas's make a good length in a short time then add weight and girth as the time rolls by. One of the most powerful animals for their size I have ever encountered.
As for slowing growth rates the only way I am aware of is by restricting food intake, messing with temps will only lead to health issues. all just my opinion of course.


----------



## Pyromanic (May 16, 2013)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Mate, I don't claim to be an expert on anything especially exotics but I have kept both Common and Red Tails in a past life when I lived in the UK.
> My commons were bought as hatchling's and made 5-6ft within 2 years without trying to grow them particularly fast. I only ever feed to a max of every 2 weeks after year one, and only ever fed them Mice, Rats or Chooks. (Whatever was available to a suitable size.
> Temps I ran at 82-88 other than winter.
> Boas's make a good length in a short time then add weight and girth as the time rolls by. One of the most powerful animals for their size I have ever encountered.
> As for slowing growth rates the only way I am aware of is by restricting food intake, messing with temps will only lead to health issues. all just my opinion of course.




Every opinion matters to me, whether you're an expert or just have experience with them, so thank's very much for the response!

My girl is one year old at the moment, that's what I was told at least and as expected she's not a very thick set snake as far as girth at the moment and she's around two foot I'd say, maybe three. I've been told by the pet shop to feed her every 4 or 5 days, which I think was quite much considering she's already a year or so old - I was given a rat with her which is the size they were feeding her there, a small rat, however the pet shop already messed up by telling me she'd been fed four days prior to me buying her although when she regurgitated her food after the long trip to my house, it looked like she'd only been fed a day or so before I picked her up. At the moment her hot spot is 94F although it varies between 90 - 95 depending on the temperature of my room too, those were the temperatures my pet shop, personal research in books and online and people who own Boa's have told me, and her cold side is around 84F. I haven't made any changes to her temperature yet because of wanting to see what people say, but if it would just cause her health problems I obviously don't want to do it.

This is my first boa and I went into buying her with the intention on having a big snake, so it's not a big problem if I can't safely slow her growth down.

Would you say even once a week for an over-1 year old is still too much?


----------



## buffcoat (May 16, 2013)

The problem with boas now is their genes have become so muddied. Hog island crosses with Argentine, Dumerils with Columbians etc etc. 

Unless you know for sure your local of your boa, all I can do is offer an estimate of size. Males should stay on the smaller side, 5'-6' and about 9-11 lbs. Females will be larger, 6'-8' (or greater) and 15-25 lbs.

Don't be surprised if it looks like she doesn't grow at all and then not see her for what seems forever and she grows 2' the next time you see her.

Unless you have plans to breed, feed her on the smaller side (as thick as she is or even a bit smaller). 

Boas are usually very tolerable to being held but occasionally you get a super grumpy one. Learn to read her. If she hisses, and you'll know it, let her be.

She will most likely go through a dark phase as well. Her colors will brown out and she will lose her luster.

Just look for the signs, ask questions and most importantly, enjoy your new addition!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pyromanic (May 16, 2013)

buffcoat said:


> The problem with boas now is their genes have become so muddied. Hog island crosses with Argentine, Dumerils with Columbians etc etc.
> 
> Unless you know for sure your local of your boa, all I can do is offer an estimate of size. Males should stay on the smaller side, 5'-6' and about 9-11 lbs. Females will be larger, 6'-8' (or greater) and 15-25 lbs.
> 
> ...



I was told she'd reach between 12' - 14' by the pet shop people, but I suppose that's just a maximum estimate really, 6' - 8' would be just perfect haha. 

She was handled regularly by customers at the store I got her from and after having to get her out a couple of times to clean away regurgitated rat or torn up, wet paper after one of her swimming sessions she's been very docile XD I'm very excited about learning more about her and her growing with me <3

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## buffcoat (May 16, 2013)

12-14' is dwarf retic or Dumeril size. Your photo is neither of this 2 species. If she is in fact a she (only way to tell now is by probing) she should only reach a max of 10 I'd guess.

Boas digestive tract is not like a python/colubrids. Feed her on the smaller size. If she keeps tossing up the food, check your basking spot. If that's not the case, take her to a vet. She may have an ulcer that is easily corrected with meds. The reason I say this is, my friend has a boa that did exactly that, took her to the vet, now she won't stop eating.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pyromanic (May 16, 2013)

Until her next feed this weekend, we assume that she regurgitated her meal due to stress, she did have a very long drive from the pet shop and it looked like she'd only recently eaten, so handling her in the store was probably not a great idea either, although like I said they mistakenly thought she'd been fed 4 days prior to our visit. If she struggles with her next feeding we'll be taking her straight to the local exotic animal vet which luckily is only a 15 - 20 minute drive away, too.


----------



## kriszi (Jun 21, 2013)

Hy, I keep Boa Constrictors and I see a lot of nonsense around regarding the needs of these animals.

feeding: while they are below 4 feet you should feed them in every 14-21 days ONCE, later this goes to 21-28 days as they become bigger. Overfeeding leads to unnecessary stress and health problems.

temps: low ~24celsius
high: ~30celsius

after feeding dont handle for 48hours at least (i dont handle them for 96hours myself)

If food comes back: for 2-3 weeks DONT feed, otherwise you're killing it!!
and after start with real small meal!

( and buy from a breeder not a shop )


----------



## Xeaal (Jun 21, 2013)

Omg Dante is gorgeous!!! I have a little Stimson Python called Dante too


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 21, 2013)

Incredible looking snake

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------

